# Domino Dies...



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Last Night, Red Rock, Tx., 75 yds., 8:30 pm


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting, now wouldn't that make a fancy tablecloth!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that is a good hog. (DEAD)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like he died in the spot !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Spined ?? How large was he SB ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great shot looks kinda like my show hogs got mixed up with the wild ones


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

On a call said:


> Spined ?? How large was he SB ?


Small, 60-70# I'd guess. There were bigger ones in the sounder when they all came in, but by the time the gin was up and ready, the bigger ones had allready retreated to the woods. (wind was crossways from me to them.) Going out again tonight to the same spot. We shall see!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep us posted and post your pic...always a pleasure to see em.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet! I would sure like to hog hunt someday.


----------

